# Girls homeschool health class



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

For a few reasons I would like to host a girls health class for our local homeschoolers.
I've got a book about health/changes for girls that I bought for my daughter about a year ago (she's 12 now). -It's from a Christian perspective.
I don't want to go into the "changes" too graphically as that would be "sex ed" & I believe this is better left to the own parents.
HOWEVER, I see a need in a couple for basic cleanliness type things. Like bathing regularly, using deoderant, how to do a couple of easy hair styles, etc. 
A woman I know sells Mary Kay and she can come & let the girls try some light make-up styles for free & I am just going to forfet my perks from having a party as I don't want her to expect to sell much.
I am thinking of making a couple hours out of it along with tea & cookies.
I remember in jr. high someone coming and doing similar for our girls health class. I am thinking ages 12 & up.
Has anyone done something like this? Any suggestions?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like a fun idea, maybe have some "trail size" items of different things (deoderant, shampoo etc.) for them to pack a little travel bag.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

You know a really good book for that is "the care and keeping of you." It's an American girl book. The only thing I don't like about it is that it shows how to put a tampon in. Not really needed, but the other chapters about cleanliness are all really good. Or maybe it is needed, but I don't know, I kind of have some mixed thoughts about how much to really show a child, or is it o.k. to just verbally explain that kind of thing?


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

A picture's worth a thousand words, especially when it comes to inserting tampons. I could never have talked to my mother about something like that. I learned how from the insert that comes in the box, complete with pictures. 

I like the idea of having some trial size products for them. When I did something similar with my scout troop we focused on hygiene as well. I gave them each a little hand care kit. We didn't do make-up, but tried out some different facial treatments like masques and mud packs. That was a lot of fun, because everyone looks silly when they have those things on. They also did each other's hair.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas. Please send more if you think of any.

I think the trial size products would be a nice thing and I could get them inexpensively.

@ Ms. Jo- The book you said is the same one I bought for my daughter. I must say I was a little shocked to see the tampon pictures too. I realize it's probably necessary though. (Guess I was shocked more at the fact that my daughter is really growing up & needed to know that)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Mrs. Jo said:


> You know a really good book for that is "the care and keeping of you." It's an American girl book.


I agree about that book. Just go over the other things and skip the menstruation issue. Or, better yet, have a nurse do that talk. The health dept nurses love to do that for girls. Just see what the other moms want first.

There are many, many health talks that the nurses can do that are not related to sex. Things like food safety, how to wash hands appropriately, bike riding safety, dental importance, how to lift correctly, sun screen uses, appropriate nutrition for growth, etc. You just have to Ok it with Moms before you ask the nurse at the health dept to do it. Nurses do this for a living, and might have ideas for education that we wouldn't think about. It's our government dollars who pay for them, and they have an education budget for kid talks like this.

And, Mary Kay, does those parties with makeup. That would be fun if the girls were old enough. If not, then perhaps the Mary Kay dealer, or an Avon dealer, could do a party of supplies aimed at hygiene like deodorants, shampoos, lotion, chapstick or clear lip gloss that has sun screen in it, clear nail polish..... Little girls grow up, and these things are important to know. Plus, exposing the kids to "outside" experts is wonderful for both the homeschoolers and the public to learn about homeschooling. One of the very best field trips we ever had was for the boys in our homeschool group who visited a blacksmith who spent time not only creating horseshoes, but talked to them about picking an appropriate mate in life too, and following God. You would be amazed at how many people outside the homeschool movement really want to share more with kids than they are allowed to in public schools. They have so much to share, but the public school won't let them share it with the kids there.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I held a class like this. I covered not only grooming and hygiene, but also manners & modesty. Like sitting with their legs open when they have a skirt on, they don't realize what they may be showing the world. You could do so many things, it just depends on how much time that you want to invest. Good luck!

I also did a class on etiquette. I spent about a week going over basic manners and table manners. Then I held a brunch for them. The thing was, though it seemed fun for them cuz they got to eat, they were being graded while they did so. I had my classroom decorated fancy, there was a hostess to show them to their table, and they had a waiter. They had to dress up, the whole bit. It was a blast! They loved it and they learned!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know if this is a direction you are interested in going, but my friend wrote this book...
http://www.vintageremedies.com/home...ategory_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=293

It is all about self care from a natural living perspective, and includes taking care of themselves (bodies) as well as wellness and nutrition...

fwiw,

Cindyc.


----------



## Farwood (Mar 14, 2010)

bajiay said:


> I held a class like this. I covered not only grooming and hygiene, but also manners & modesty. Like sitting with their legs open when they have a skirt on, they don't realize what they may be showing the world. You could do so many things, it just depends on how much time that you want to invest. Good luck!


This! I won't get into what my husband and I observed this weekend. 
I love the idea.


----------



## Starting out (May 29, 2011)

I also love _The Care and Keeping of You_. My daughter and I read it together when she started developing a little earlier than I was prepared for. It was one of the only books that didn't say "You are growing into a woman now". Um, no -- she was only 8, but she was going through the beginnings of changes. The first time through, we skipped the chapters that were still far off, such as menstruation. When that time got closer, we read the relevant chapter (but skipped the tampon pages at her request! I wouldn't have wanted to read that with my mother either, lol! She can refer to those pages when she feels ready.) 

As for the make-up party, my only concern is that you may have girls in your group who are not into make-up or traditionally "girly" things. My daughter would be one of them. (She is not what used to be called a "tom boy", but she's just not into really feminine stuff.) If you have a big enough group that not all girls will go anyway, then I don't see a problem, but if the theme of the party excludes only 1 or 2 girls in your group, then it could be a little hard for them. Are there other activities you could include in addition? You could still do the make-up as one aspect of the party, but how about also doing something like learning to put the chain back on your bike when it falls off? You could show them, then have a race to make it fun. It's so important for girls not to be helpless and/or dependent on others when stuff like that happens as they begin to be out on their own more and more. Or have them build something. I *so* often wish I were handier with wood and tools!

Learning something practical would also send a message that "growing up" doesn't have to mean being valued for your looks and femininity alone and giving up the more active part of your life. I think the mainstream culture sends the "looks are most important" message so loud and clear that we are wise to counter-act it at every opportunity.


----------

